# 1987 300ZX Accelerating on its own!!!



## computaguy102 (May 18, 2004)

During a short trip around the block, the 300ZX started to accelerate on its own. When completely stopped in drive, the car idles at ~1500 when it normally does ~800. When put into park, the car revs up to like 3500, real fast. It wants to take off on its own. I have read something about this car accelerating away when unwanted. What is the problem??? HELP!

Thanks!!!


----------



## computaguy102 (May 18, 2004)

Sorry, it was just a stuck throttle cable. Another cable was sitting on the throttle cable. Dumb mistake, sorry for posting.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

computaguy102 said:


> Sorry, it was just a stuck throttle cable. Another cable was sitting on the throttle cable. Dumb mistake, sorry for posting.


I was gonna suggest that , but you beat me to it.  

Yeah , it kinda freaks you out when it does happen. How about having a throttle cable BREAK right as you are driving away from a light.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Is that something that should be replaced or is a common problem? You had your break when you were driving from a light?----Hey, I am waiting for my Factory service manual to see if my car even came with the injector fans- I will let you know.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Is that something that should be replaced or is a common problem? You had your break when you were driving from a light?----Hey, I am waiting for my Factory service manual to see if my car even came with the injector fans- I will let you know.



No , didn't break on the Z , on another car. Several cars ago , I had an 89 IROC.


----------

